# Heresy Awards 2011 Third Quarter.



## Viscount Vash

*Awards* ​ 







Once again it is time for the award round-up for the Third Quarter of 2011, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had in the previous three months.
If you are given one of the 26 awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Onlines Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

If you think we have missed somebody that deserves an Award you can use the Request Award system. tobring them to our attention.


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Dark Disciple are given as and when.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them. 























*Wreath of Champions*
This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

Serpion5 darkreever, Commissar Ploss.

*Crest of the Terraforma*
For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

 Dark Strategies

*Favour of the Warmaster*
For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time._Awarded by Jezlad only.


*imm0rtal reaper, ThatOtherGuy.*


*Guilliman's Seal*
For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._


Culler.

*Fulgrim's Favour*
Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._



*The Mark of the Hydra*
Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases._

*Grizbe, Doelago.*

*Baton of the Grand Marshal*
For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._



*
Mark of Tzeentch*
For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._


_*Bonding Knife*_
Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

*arumichic , maddermax,*
*Shaantitus*, Pusser*, 
tu_shan82, Gothic, mynameisgrax , ChaosFTW , Stephen_Newman, Cypher871*.

*Order of the Artificer*
Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

Shaantitus 
,Zognutz, Gareth, dadadda, J17.

*Mark of Slaanesh*
Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._



*Order of the Astropath*
Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 



*Insignia of the Artisan*
Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

WeeDawgNYC, louisshli , Disciple_of_Ezekiel,d0m,
Jolly Roger Studios, mad matt, TheReverend, xenobiotic Midge913, djinn24. 

_*Tithe of the Faithful*_
Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._

*The Wraithlord.*


*Lexicanum's Crest*
For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade.

*Gothik.*


*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._



*Seal of the Librarian*
Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those who's imagination and takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._



*Medallion of the Chosen*
Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._



_*Crest of the Wise*_
For exceptional quality posting on the boards.











_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

*Midge913, Hobo, Sepion5, Boc, DijnsK, Rems.*

*Mark of Nurgle*
Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

*VanitusMalus, Maidel, Ultra111, Stephen_Newman, Whizzwang, Wraithian, Vrykolas2k, ThatOtherGuy, TheKingElessar, TheSpore, Zodd, Iron Angel. MetalHandkerchief, shaantitus, Varakir, warsmith7752, mynameisgrax, Medic Marine, Jackinator, jasonfly, juddski, IntereoVivo, H0RRIDF0RM, hailene, High_Seraph, Holmstrom, Deus Mortis, Digg40k, ChaosRedCorsairLord, BloodAngelZeros, Brother Emund, AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH, Alexious, Amra_the_lion,Serpion5, Sethis, Shandathe, piemaster, solitaire, sybarite, Syph, ROT, pathwinder14, Primarch Lorgar, Ancient Tiel' a fier, Anphicar, Aramoro, Azkaellon, Azwraith, mercer, Munky, Lord_Murdock, Kale Hellas, *

_*Kiss of the Harlequin*_
Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

*Doelago, Boc.*


_*Sigil of the Scarab*_
Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award. _

_*Mark of Khorne*_
Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._

*Serpion5.*


_*Laurels of Victory*_
Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First,Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._
*
OIIIIIIO, Cypher871.*

_*Order of the Codicier*_
Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicier_.

forkbanger,Dave T hobbit*, ShotDownMind.*

_*Dark Disciple*_

Awarded each month for a month to those contribute many Threads or Posts to the boards.










_Hitting the magic mark of 500 Posts or 15 started Threads gains the Dark Disciple Award for the month in question._


*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.
Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*​













​


----------



## GrizBe

Mmm... shiney badgeisss... preciousss....

Seriously though, wasn't expecting one. lol.


----------



## Midge913

Congrats to all the award winners!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Congratulations to everybody who won one .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOW, I am flattered, thanks so much and congratulations to all those who were awarded as well!


----------



## Doelago

That was certainly a nice surprise. Thank you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Many congratulations to my fellow winners.

...and also many thanks for my award.


----------



## Ultra111

Yay, finally got my MoN medal :biggrin: 

Congrats to all the other reward winners too


----------



## d0m

Woohoo! Thanks a bunch, chaps!


----------



## Zodd

Congratulations to all and thanks


----------



## HOBO

Congratulations to all, and thanks for mine as well.
Cheers!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Congratumalaysians... And thankyoumalaysians


----------



## Djinn24

Grats


----------



## Styro-J

Congrats guys!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Hookers and coke are on me tonight at my place.


----------



## xenobiotic

Congratulations everyone who got an award!

And thank you all for the award I received, you sure know how to keep a guy motivated


----------



## Chaosftw

Very Cool! Gratz to everyone!

Really surprised to see an email in regards to this  Thanks everyone!
Chaosftw


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Congrats people


----------



## Stephen_Newman

GrizBe said:


> Mmm... shiney badgeisss... preciousss....
> 
> Seriously though, wasn't expecting one. lol.





Doelago said:


> That was certainly a nice surprise. Thank you.


Glad to be of help fellas. You deserve it.

As for my shiny. Thanks very much for it!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Wow, wasn't expecting that! 

Much appreciated!


----------



## D-A-C

Ummmmm I think there has been a mistake: 

I didn't get my *Just Being Awesome Award.
*
I assume its because of some sort of clerical error or bureaucratic mix-up?


----------



## Varakir

Hurrah, i'm on old timer 

Congrats to all! Glad to see Shaantitus getting recognised for his ridiculously insane conversions & scratchbuilds :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

D-A-C said:


> Ummmmm I think there has been a mistake:
> 
> I didn't get my *Just Being Awesome Award.
> *
> I assume its because of some sort of clerical error or bureaucratic mix-up?


Well the problem was is that on the awesome meter your a level six. In order to get that award you need to be a level 8 or higher.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Congratuations all and sundry! Fine jobs all around! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Thanks and congrats to everyone ... now if only I can finish this painting challenge. Humakt is such a slave driver.:laugh:


----------



## gothik

thank you very much am very honoured cheers everyone


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Grats all!


----------



## Rems

Bloody Hell, and i'm new. Way to make a guy feel welcomed guys! Thanks.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Serpion5

Congrats to all and thanks for my new shinies. :biggrin: 


Also, double digits yo.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Congratulations to all of you that have gained an Award this quarter and thank you all for your efforts to make Heresy the best there is.

If your name is up in the announcement and you have not yet received your Award, PM me and I will sort it out for you.


----------



## Djinn24

Ooooo shiney. Thank you!


----------



## High_Seraph

Umm thanks. didn't think I was eligiable for an award. Even if it is for just being around and annyoing. Congrats to all others as well.


----------



## gally912

Ultra111 said:


> Yay, finally got my MoN medal :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats to all the other reward winners too


Looks at join date.

But... but... aww...


----------



## Ultra111

gally912 said:


> Looks at join date.
> 
> But... but... aww...


To be fair, I have had 3,000 more posts  lol


----------



## gally912

Ultra111 said:


> To be fair, I have had 3,000 more posts  lol


Fair, I've been a supporter as long as you have been a member  lol


----------



## Djinn24

gally message VV. There where a few small errors on the list. He is doing a great job but there are a TON of members.


----------



## Ultra111

gally912 said:


> Fair, I've been a supporter as long as you have been a member  lol


Hey, I've supported too! Just not recently, had no money cus no college lol. Email VV, for reasons djinn24 said


----------



## turel2

Congrats to you all


----------



## Doelago

Viscount Vash said:


> *The Mark of the Hydra*
> Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases._
> 
> *Grizbe, Doelago.*


I am Alpharius! 

No just kidding, but THAT certainly was a nice surprise! Thanks!


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Well done everyone for all the hard work


----------



## Cypher871

Congratulations to everyone that won a medal (and thanks for mine Vash).


----------



## Commissar Ploss

congrats to all the winners.  :drinks:

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## shaantitus

Varakir said:


> Hurrah, i'm on old timer
> 
> Congrats to all! Glad to see Shaantitus getting recognised for his ridiculously insane conversions & scratchbuilds :victory:


Thanks Varakir and all those who make involvement in the Heresy Online juggernought a rewarding experience. Congratulations to all those awarded. There are some quality people here. :victory:


----------



## Gothic

Thank you for the reward it wasn't expected at all.

Gothic


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Well, this is a pleasant surprise, thanks! And congrats to all the other award winners! :victory:


----------



## Boc

Congrats to all who got their shinies!


----------



## Flindo

another award giving, another time I was forgotten.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Flindo said:


> another award giving, another time I was forgotten.


Can't say that's gonna help me remember you for the right reasons Flindo.



That said people do get missed due to the amount of work it is to compile these Award lists.
If you do deserve something, I'm sure someone will use the new system to request it for you.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I nominated two users for an award, but I am afraid that it was a little late for this quarter. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Djinn24

Do like what I an another user did. Take one night and nominate people, I went the painting and project forums and put folks in for Artisan and went to other areas and did the same there.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee

Where's my stupidest face award? And Crimes against Sanity? lol, jk


----------



## Pusser

I was a bit surprised to find myself on the recieving end of an award like this... but I am not complaining :so_happy:


----------



## jaysen

Congratulations, everyone. All well deserved.


----------



## Katie Drake

Congrats everybody!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Congratulations to you all! Good job.

I have a quick question, however; upon use of the Award Requester thing (not for me, of course, but for an anonymous recipient who I deem worthy) I found that certain medals could not be "requested". Of course, the admin's choice award can't be requested, for example, but for many I did not understand why my opinion could not be taken into account.

I wanted to recommend somebody for the Mark of the Remebrancer, specifically, but was unable to do so. If this is an error, or if there is a reason behind it, please do tell me so I can be happy I've tried all I can! Thanks.


----------



## jaysen

Pusser said:


> I was a bit surprised to find myself on the recieving end of an award like this... but I am not complaining :so_happy:


Yeah, you must be rookie of the year! Congrats!


----------

